

What to do when you're hungry at work? - ammaryousuf
http://snackandmunch.com/
Dudes and dudets,<p>We just launched snackandmunch.com, we're trying to make it easier for people to snack at work.  You can order your fully customized snackpack with FREE shipping.<p>Use the code 2BUCKS to get a discount on your first order!<p>Ammar
======
lylejohnson
I like the idea, but there are some weird things about the home page that I
thought I'd mention (first impressions and all that).

There are a number of areas on the page that look like they ought to be
clickable, but aren't. For example, I was initially drawn to the square with
the shopping cart inside ("Pick 24") and tried to click there before I
realized it wasn't a link. Likewise, that "24 snacks for $24" box in the
banner looks clickable. Might be worthwhile to have multiple hot spots on the
page that all lead to the products listing.

On the products page, the text "Add Snackpack to Cart" overflows the button,
at least on my setup (Safari & Chrome browsers, on Mac OS X).

OK. Now I have to figure out what to order. ;)

